

OpenBSD Foundation Funding Goals Reached - openbsddesktop
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140410193934
Don&#x27;t forget to donate! :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openbsdfoundation.org&#x2F;donations.html<p>and<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openbsd.org&#x2F;want.html<p>Thanks!
======
openbsddesktop
Don't forget to donate! :)

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/donations.html)

and

[http://www.openbsd.org/want.html](http://www.openbsd.org/want.html)

Thanks!

